# Hyper 212 evo.................solid build?



## avichandana20000 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have bought hyper 212 EVO on Jan,2012 for 2000/-

After a year during a general cleaning of my PC i noticed that the four spring screws of the X CLAMP have caught RUST. One of the screws with backplate nut has become so stubborn and stained that i was unable to open it. 

It was only in the last month that again during cleaning process i dipped that rusted one in coconut oil for hours and while tried to open it with Cutting pliers it has just broke and got apart with the broken piece inside the nut.



PIC 1

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04624_zps82a8c34b.jpg

PIC 2

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04621_zps3c88be9e.jpg

PIC 3

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC04620_zpsed034944.jpg


Any suggestion what to do now. not wanting to buy a whole new set again


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 15, 2014)

can't you rma it in this condition?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 15, 2014)

i think it carries 1 yr warranty only. Again this is a physical damage happend unintentionally due to bad alloy of the component.

- - - Updated - - -

ANY HELP will be appreciated


----------

